# Horowitz's most sublime recordings



## George B

Vladimir Horowitz was born September 1903 in Ukrainian (what was then actually Russian empire) city, Kiev. At an early age, he was taught Piano by his Mother until age 9, where he begin being tutored at the Kiev conservatory. He began to gain fame in the 1920s and toured Russia for a number of years. After 1925, he began to give recitals outside of his own country. During his life, he constantly doubted his abilities as a Pianist and sometimes had to be pushed onto stage! He was described as having extraordinary technique and bravura on Piano. Even today, he still thought of as one of the greatest pianist to have ever lived.

In his lifetime, numerous recording were made of his playing that have been hailed as some of the greatest of their kind. If one thing stood out about Horowitz, it was his ability to make a sound so incredible and unique on Piano that no one could replicate it. Even now, it is still a mystery as to how he achieved such dynamic contrast and virtuosity. The thread's purpose is to keep his memory alive and so we can appreciate his greatness.

For instance, one of his most breathtaking recordings, Mephisto Waltz by Liszt: 




Feel free to leave recordings that you think are worthy to be shared!


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Kreisleriana - the earlier one on CBS - one of Horowitz's greatest recordings.

Also the Rach 3 with Barbirolli live - a vile recording but what playing!


----------



## George B

He also does a hearty rendition of Scriabin Etude Op. 8 No. 12:


----------



## Ajayay

His youthful recording of the Liszt B minor sonata. Earth-shattering. Put the piece on the map.
Also, I have a recording of the Tchaikovsky concerto and the Rach 3 concerto, both with Barbirolli on the podium at some time in the early 1940s. They are astonishing for their speed, accuracy, control, power.
Also, he sings in the second movement of the Emperor Concerto like no one else. In his hands that movement is the most tender of love songs, it's beautiful.


----------

